
Show HN: Software Still Lives (Drawings on Software Development) - adyer07
http://amydyer.art/wp/index.php/2019/12/11/software-still-lives/
======
adyer07
Hi HN! I’m a software engineer and an artist. I’m back in school, and for a
final assignment this semester made three massive drawings on the topic of
software development. I hope you enjoy them! I’m interested to hear how a
technical audience responds to them, and if they express anything to you.

